# Favorite Casting Spoon?



## TBAR_94 (Aug 6, 2020)

What's everyone's favorite casting spoon for surf fishing? I tend to geek out on gear, and I've been looking at the differences between the Kastmaster style "slab" spoon and the Sea Striker and other versions? I've caught fish on both, but I feel like the Sea Striker's are a little easier to work at different depths, especially the 2oz version I like for surf casting. At lighter weights, I really like the Kastmasters because they seem to fish better in moving water. I definitely appreciate how cheap the Sea Strikers are, so it's not a big deal when I lose one. 

What does everyone else prefer to use?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I know it's old school and you don't see them as much any more, but I like a sidewinder for surf casting, 2 or 3 oz.


----------



## gdfrontman (Apr 22, 2021)

Kastmasters
Krocodile
Johnson Silver Spoon

Pretty much anything silver


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

I’ve use Kastmaster and Sea Strikers targeting mainly Spanish....over COVID I picked up some jig molds so I’ll be trying these..not too pretty yet but I’m learning...hoping the fish can’t tell the difference


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Clarkspoon makes a nice 11/2 spoon. So far this year they haven't caught anything,l think it's a matter of right place right time


----------



## gdfrontman (Apr 22, 2021)

I don't know how much any brand-specific differences make in the real world, reallly. 

Probably the biggest things you need are a good amount of flash, good hooks, and casting distance. Even small fish will hit big spoons, so if the one you like is a little bit on the big size, just use it an be confident. The mini-mack below hit a spoon almost 1/4th its length. The next fish that slammed it was a 8" blue runner... 

I personally like the prism-type flashy spoons (below) but I don't know if the fish like them as much as I do lol. 

Silvery, flashy, and castable wins imo. That being said I do like krocs, kastmasters, johnsons, and the sea strikers mentioned above are good too - I think its all kind of a Chevy vs. Ford kinda thing.


----------

